# Free mini stocking directions - today only



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

http://www.anniesattic.com/free_pattern_day/index.html

Hope the link shows up. I'm new at this.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Those are ADORABLE! I've just saved that page so I can make a BUNCH of them for next year's bazaars! thanks for the link!

oh! and there was a popup for prairie boots...holy cow those are attractive. NOT your usual little slipper socks!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

OH thank you they are so cute...


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Wisconsin Ann, I'm not sure you'll be able to copy them after today but I copied them to WordPad and can print them out and send to if you'd like. I also copied the pictures for reference. I think they're so cute and a great way to use up bits of yarn. 

I didn't check out the link for the prairie boots but am going to go back and do so.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I grabbed the entire page, so I'm set  Can't you just see a tree with a hundred of those little stockings on it? All in different colors....Some with names emboidered....

I once did a tree for a holiday work party with just lights, and over 150 red and white felt stockings...3 inches high, names on each one in gold paint, and little surprises for everyone in their own stockings. (and a bunch of candycanes all over the tree). It was a HUGE hit. The CEO was wearing his stocking as a lapel pin the next day at work. I about fell over.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Help! I got on the computer at 12:36 a.m. and can't see the mini-stockings!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Rats- I missed them also.

Angie


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Yep, it changes every day at midnight. Now there's an angel bookmark. It's kinda cute too!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I copied the pictures to my computer and can email them to someone to post. I also have the directions if someone wants them.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I've copied the page to a website if you're interested in the images and patterns.:

http://webpages.charter.net/artificer3/stockings.html


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

those are so cute.
Thanks for capturing them.

Angie


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Thank you, Wisconsin Ann! They're adorable, but I don't knit or crochet.


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ann I looked at those prairie boots too,,MAN I wish I could knit lol. I'm just starting to teach myself so I'm a long way from making something like that. 

Those stockings are adorable. I have to see if I have some red yarn so I can make one or two before Christmas.


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

ok I'm having fun with these. I've made two so far, hopefully I'll have time to make a couple more. They'll make great little treat bags. I wanted to post a pictures so you can see what size they are, to me it was hard to tell by their pictures how big they were. I put a quarter there for size.
Hosted on Fotki


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Amy, those little stockings are cuter than a bug's ear!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Very very cute! That's it. Gotta get out the crochet hook....maybe. Did they take long? looks like a 'sit down for a TV show and make a couple" type of pattern?


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Those are so cute. I've started one but these old fingers work slow when it's this cold.


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

It took a little over an hour to make one once I had the pattern figured out. Problem is I'm running out of some of my yarn lol,, so if anyone has some extra white hanging around pass it over.  Oh and is it just me or is that pattern a bit confusing? I think the first one I made took extra time just to read over the pattern and figure out what they were saying.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

It's confusing, I think. Don't know if maybe it could be simplified some...Sure are cute though


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I found the pattern a little confusing. I sometimes have difficulty following a pattern for the first time.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Ann, thanks for posting the pattern for us, I printing them out so I can get busy making them for next year.


----------

